# Help! Question about Nordica TR12 sole length??



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

DOes anyone know the sole length of the Nordica TR 12 mondo size 28.5 
I am trying to get my skis mounted before I get my boots on order. Anyway if for some reason you have this info I would deffinitley appreciate it.


----------

